# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مدیریت بازرگانی یا حسابداری؟ً

## amirhesam

سلام

از نظر بازار کار کدوم بهتر هستن؟ با دلیل لظفا

----------


## fafaflh

حسابداری  البته   اگه بخوای کارکنی     تو دانشگاه چیز یادتون نمیدن باید دوره های حسابداری  هم برین در کنارش

----------


## Reza111

مدیریت بازرگانی از همه نظر بهتره بازار کار ، رتبه مورد نیاز برای قبولی (برای این رشته سر و دست می شکونن)برای حسابداری هم کار زیاده اما به طور دقیق اطلاع ندارم از حسابداری بیشتر یا نه

----------


## amirhesam

مشكل منم همينه... يكي ميگه حسابداري يكي ميگه مديريت....

حسابداري زياد با اعداد سر و كار داره يا مديريت؟ چون من  رياضيم خوب هستش

----------


## Mr.Hosein

بدون شک حسابداری در مقطع کارشناسی از لحاظ بازار کار بهتره...
اگه زرنگ باشی از ترم3-4میتونی کار کنی...
بدون سابقه موقعیت های شغلی بیشتری پیش روت هست...
اگه بخوای وارد رشته های مدیریت بشی باز هم نیاز به سواد حسابداری و گذروندن دوره داری برای موفق شدن توی کار...

در کل توی هر دو جا برای پیشرفت زیاد هست که به میزان قابل توجهی بستگی به پارتیت و یا توانایی های مختلفت(تسلط به زبان-کامپیوتر-نرم افزار های مختلف و...)داره...
ولی بهت پیشنهاد میکنم کارشناسی رو حسابداری بگذرونی و برای ارشد به مدیریت فکر کنی...

----------


## Reza111

به نظرم حسابداری بیشتر با ریاضی سر و کار داره.
تا جایی که بنده اطلاع دارم مدیریت این واحد ها رو که مربوط به ریاضیه دارن:
اصول حسابداری 1  - اصول حسابداری 2  -  حسابداری صنعتی   - ریاضیات و کاربرد آن در مدیریت  -  آمار و کاربرد ان در مدیریت1  - آمار و کاربرد آن در مدیریت2
از همه سخت تر هم من شنیدم حسابداری صنعتیه . شما می تونید واحد های بچه های حسابداری رو هم پیدا کنید و مقایسه کنید.
امیدوارم کمکتون کرده باشم.موفق باشید

----------


## amirhesam

از لحاظ بازار كار چي؟

----------


## khaan

حسابداری برای خانم ها بهتر هست تا آقایون. چون شرکت ها وقتی حسابدار استخدام میکنن سعی میکنن کسیو بکنن که منشی هم باشه (منشی/حسابدار) و در هزینه ها صرفه جویی بکنن و معمولا آقایون رو منشی نمیکنن.  مدیریت بازرگانی رشته علمی تر و بهتری هست و درس های زیادی از حسابداری و اقتصاد و علم مدیریت داره. اگه یه کارشناس مدیریت باشی و به نرم افزارهای حسابداری هم مسلط بشی راحت میتونی به جای حسابدار هم استخدام بشی چون حسابداری های اصلی در مدیریت هم تدریس میشن و مدیریت بازرگانی اصول حسابداری و حسابداری میانه و حسابداری صنعتی و حتی حسابرسی هم میخونه؛ و مباحث پیشرفته حسابداری هم که کلا با نرم افزار هستن و شما به نرم افزارها مسلط باشی کارت راه میافته. الان خیلی شرکت های کوچیک هستن که مدیرعامل خودش دوره حسابداری دیده و با نرم افزار داره کار خودش رو راه میندازه.

----------


## amirhesam

> حسابداری برای خانم ها بهتر هست تا آقایون. چون شرکت ها وقتی حسابدار استخدام میکنن سعی میکنن کسیو بکنن که منشی هم باشه (منشی/حسابدار) و در هزینه ها صرفه جویی بکنن و معمولا آقایون رو منشی نمیکنن.  مدیریت بازرگانی رشته علمی تر و بهتری هست و درس های زیادی از حسابداری و اقتصاد و علم مدیریت داره. اگه یه کارشناس مدیریت باشی و به نرم افزارهای حسابداری هم مسلط بشی راحت میتونی به جای حسابدار هم استخدام بشی چون حسابداری های اصلی در مدیریت هم تدریس میشن و مدیریت بازرگانی اصول حسابداری و حسابداری میانه و حسابداری صنعتی و حتی حسابرسی هم میخونه؛ و مباحث پیشرفته حسابداری هم که کلا با نرم افزار هستن و شما به نرم افزارها مسلط باشی کارت راه میافته. الان خیلی شرکت های کوچیک هستن که مدیرعامل خودش دوره حسابداری دیده و با نرم افزار داره کار خودش رو راه میندازه.



حرف قانع كننده اي زدي......... مديريت بازرگاني بخوني ميتوني كار حسابداري هم بكني ولي حسابداري بخوني نميتوني مديريت بازرگاني انجام بدي يا سخت...

----------


## Reza111

امیدوارم درست ترین تصمیم رو بگیرید و موفق باشید.

----------


## khaan

> حرف قانع كننده اي زدي......... مديريت بازرگاني بخوني ميتوني كار حسابداري هم بكني ولي حسابداري بخوني نميتوني مديريت بازرگاني انجام بدي يا سخت...


یه چیز سوزاننده ای هم که هست اینه که حسابداری تقریبا رتبه بهتری میخواد و درسشم طوریه که برخلاف مدیریت نمیشه شب امتحانی خوند ولی در استخدام شرکت های بزرگ و دولت، حسابدار ها زیردست مدیریت ها کار میکنن  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Elin

*متاسفانه الان بازار کار هیچ رشته ای خوب نیست
پس نمیشه با اطمینان در مورد بازار کار حرف زد
من خودم تصمیم داشتم مدیریت بخونم: بازرگانی ، مالی ، صنعتی خیلی واسم فرق نداشت
اما با مشاور حرف زدم گفت این کارو نکن
بازار کار مدیریت خیلی خوب نیست و دانشجوهای دانشگاه های تاپ هم الان به اون صورت کار ندارن 
به نظرم حسابداری بهتره
چون تا جایی که میدونم رشته ای هستش که اکثر جاها بهش نیاز دارن و استخدام میکنن
منم انتخاب رشته ام رو تغییر دادم و مدیریت رو گذاشتم جزو اولویتهای اخرم بعد از حسابداری و رشته های دیگه 
*

----------


## khaan

> *متاسفانه الان بازار کار هیچ رشته ای خوب نیست
> پس نمیشه با اطمینان در مورد بازار کار حرف زد
> من خودم تصمیم داشتم مدیریت بخونم: بازرگانی ، مالی ، صنعتی خیلی واسم فرق نداشت
> اما با مشاور حرف زدم گفت این کارو نکن
> بازار کار مدیریت خیلی خوب نیست و دانشجوهای دانشگاه های تاپ هم الان به اون صورت کار ندارن 
> به نظرم حسابداری بهتره
> چون تا جایی که میدونم رشته ای هستش که اکثر جاها بهش نیاز دارن و استخدام میکنن
> منم انتخاب رشته ام رو تغییر دادم و مدیریت رو گذاشتم جزو اولویتهای اخرم بعد از حسابداری و رشته های دیگه 
> *


مدیریت مالی که عالیه ارشدش رو با 35 سال سن هم استخدام میکنن. خیلی دست کمه توش.

----------


## peyman.rafiei

فکر کنم تعداد واحد های مشابه زیاد دارن .اما من دیدم کسی که مدیریت سراسری خونده و پس از سال ها بیکاری، جایی غیر مرتبط با رشتش کار میکنه.البته درآمد خوبی هم داره.
خودش که میگفت کلا دور مدیریت رو خط بکشید. چه بازرگانی چه مالی چه دولتی و...
فارغ التحصیل حسابداری هم میشناسم که کارمند بیمه ست. 
به نظرم در جایی که مدیریت لازم داشته باشن میتونن حسابدار هم به جاش بگیرن.چون آخرش باید کارمند بشی. وگرنه مدیر شدن پارتی میخواد!! ربطی به تحصیلات شما نداره!
 اگه ریاضیات قوی دارید بهتره حسابداری بخونید. چون استخدامی بیشتری داره.
اما در هر دوتا رشته بالاخره باید جایی غیر مرتبط با رشتتون کار کنید دیگه!

----------


## Elin

> مدیریت مالی که عالیه ارشدش رو با 35 سال سن هم استخدام میکنن. خیلی دست کمه توش.


*من خودم از بازار کارش اطلاعی نداشتم
اینا چیزایی بود که مشاور بهم گفت
من رشته ام ریاضی بود و میخواستم مدیریت بزنم
گفت یه سری رشته های مربوط به ریاضی خیلی از مدیریت بهترن
مدیریت برای رشته انسانی هستش و بازار کار نداره
دانشجوهای این رشته که توی دانشگاه های خوب درس میخونن فعلا دارن بازاریابی میکنن
مدیریت مالی رو گفت بزن اما جزو اولویتای اولت نباشه
بعد به نظرم تا حدودی هم بستگی به محل زندگی داره
توی شهرای بزرگ میشه امیدوار بود که کار پیدا کنی حالا چه مرتبط با رشته ات و چه غیر مرتبط
اما تو شهرای کوچیک و شهرستانا شرکت و موسسه و بانک خصوصی و ... به ندرت پیدا میشه یا اصلا وجود نداره*

----------


## amirhesam

اخر ما نفهمیدیم چی شد؟؟..... حسابداری یا مدیریت

----------


## khaan

> *من خودم از بازار کارش اطلاعی نداشتم
> اینا چیزایی بود که مشاور بهم گفت
> من رشته ام ریاضی بود و میخواستم مدیریت بزنم
> گفت یه سری رشته های مربوط به ریاضی خیلی از مدیریت بهترن
> مدیریت برای رشته انسانی هستش و بازار کار نداره
> دانشجوهای این رشته که توی دانشگاه های خوب درس میخونن فعلا دارن بازاریابی میکنن
> مدیریت مالی رو گفت بزن اما جزو اولویتای اولت نباشه
> بعد به نظرم تا حدودی هم بستگی به محل زندگی داره
> توی شهرای بزرگ میشه امیدوار بود که کار پیدا کنی حالا چه مرتبط با رشته ات و چه غیر مرتبط
> اما تو شهرای کوچیک و شهرستانا شرکت و موسسه و بانک خصوصی و ... به ندرت پیدا میشه یا اصلا وجود نداره*


شما فکر میکنی مشاور رفته آموزش رشته های دارای بازار کار رو پاس کرده؟
مشاوره هیچکدوم سواد و اطلاعات کافی برای قضاوت در این زمینه رو ندارن. فقط کسی میتونه قضاوت کنه و مشورت بده که واقعا بازار کار رو بشناسه و از نیازهای جامعه به رشته ها خبر داشته باشه نه کسی که اسمش مشاور هست

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_Up_

----------


## Arya5163

Up
بالاخره کدوم؟

----------


## -Sara-

حسابداری

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirhesam


سلام

از نظر بازار کار کدوم بهتر هستن؟ با دلیل لظفا


 حسابداری*

----------

